# CCM Charger Duo matic



## bleedingfingers

67 - 68 CCM  Charger   Duo matic      2 speed Sachs   kickback hub on a 24 inch rim on back 
20 inch on front 



I have 68 with black seat for sale locally  may puti it up on here


----------



## OldRider

Nice bike but we need a price and location


----------



## bleedingfingers

Hi OldRider  I'm just up the road from you I am in Regina Saskatchewan Canada .
I need $350.00 + shipping  for the 68 with the black seat   67 with checkered seat is not for sale  yet


----------



## OldRider

I love that checkered seat, I've never seen that one before. You could also post your bikes at www.vintageccm.com
There are members on that site from all across Canada, it might be an easier sell for you that way. Welcome to the CABE and good luck selling those beauties.


----------



## bleedingfingers

They are already on Vintage CCM  and CCM Mustang forums 
but  there's not much action on those sites 4  or 5  posts a week 
hopefully someone will see them but I have no problem shipping them to the  U.S.
so thought I would show them here  both are good solid bikes 
All I have done to them is wash them.


----------



## anthony

This listing seems old but I am looking for a 67 or 68 charger? Willing to pay $400  for either


----------



## theterrym

This bike was sold. I look back and wish I had bought it.


----------



## theterrym

anthony said:


> This listing seems old but I am looking for a 67 or 68 charger? Willing to pay $400  for either



If you are still looking for a charger the same guy has another for sale.
Here is the link if interested.
http://vintageccm.com/content/sale-1967-ccm-charger-2-speed-duo-matic


----------

